# The furry reddit community could use more activity!



## Octa (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/ just another increasingly respectable source for furryness on the internet. Come and check it out if you've got a reddit account or even if not.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2011)

Octa said:


> respectable





> furryness



Pfft.

Come on, if you're going to piss about, don't take us for idiots by using those two almost-words in the same sentence.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

It's reddit. I think that counts as a _decreasing_ amount of respect for the fandom.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 5, 2011)

Why in the world would the internet need MORE furry?


----------



## Octa (Aug 5, 2011)

very well then. just making it aware here, this being a forum for furries and all.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

woohoo, I was looking for this... about half an hour ago?  I first heard about it when Fenno mentioned it, but I didn't know how to search for it.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 6, 2011)

Another pointless furry venture, huzzah.


----------

